# Upgrading to a professional grade film SLR



## jonolikesbuster (May 14, 2008)

So I want to upgrade to a nicer film camera and I need some help choosing. I shoot alot of B&W, color stuff too, and I'm just getting into to slide film. I currently shoot with a Canon Rebel K2, which I borrowed from my school along time ago and just never gave back. I have a nice digital SLR but I like shooting film better. I dont want to spend a ton of money and would like to spend sub 500 but possibly more. So these are the cameras I'm looking at but I'm open to other suggestions. I've really just started doing the research. 

Canon EOS-1V : Its really nice, no doubt, but its pricey.
Canon EOS 3 : Seems nice too, and I've read good things. It's in my price range too.
Nikon F5 : I'm not a Nikon guy but that doenst mean I'll dismiss it. It seems ok but lacking compared to the Canons. In my price range though.

I really dont know too much about the film camera world, ask me about digitals and I can tell you something (hell, I sell them for work) but film, not so much. Your help would really be appricated. Thanks.


----------



## nealjpage (May 14, 2008)

I use a Nikon FE2 and really like it.  It's an aperture priority in automatic mode and I can use full manual as well.  If I'm feeling nostalgic I reach for the Pentax K1000.

I guess we (or I, as I don't speak for everyone here) would want to know what kind of features you're looking for.  That'll help us narrow it down for you.


----------



## bhop (May 15, 2008)

I would get a Nikon F100 personally.. lots of features of the F5, but smaller (without the battery grip, which you could add if you want) and less expensive too.

"Nikon F5 : I'm not a Nikon guy but that doenst mean I'll dismiss it. *It seems ok but lacking compared to the Canons.*"

Not sure what you mean.. I don't have personal experience with it, but i've read that the F5 is considered one of the best (if not THE best) professional film cameras ever produced.


----------



## Big Mike (May 15, 2008)

The Nikon is certainly a great camera and one of the best as it was one of the last film SLRs designed by Canon or Nikon.

But I wouldn't bother to switch from Canon to Nikon...the Canon models are just as capable and you already have a Canon and (I would assume) at least one lens.  You could then use your Rebel as a back up.

Have a look at the ELAN series.  The newest one being the ELAN 7n.  It's a nice step up from the Rebel without being too expensive.  The EOS 3 is a step up from there...and some say the best 'non 1 series' body that Canon ever made.  The 1 series bodies are great...and there are several to choose from.

I can't imagine spending $500 for one though...but I also can't imagine spending $8000 for a top digital SLR either :roll:


----------



## Alpha (May 15, 2008)

Go with the EOS 3 if you've already got Canon glass, unless you have a substantive need for the 1v features....in which case, save up.


----------



## christopher walrath (May 16, 2008)

MAMIYA 7II (boomed a voice from the wilderness)  (wanna nut?)


----------



## djacobox372 (May 16, 2008)

I admit it, I'm a nikon guy, and to say the f5 is "lacking" is ill-informed, it's considered by many to be the finest film camera ever made.

That said, I'll second the nomination for the f100, it can be had for $300 and is a fantastic all around camera.

Another great camera to consider is the Nikon F4s, it's older then the f5 and f100, but it's full-featured and has a bit of retro look and feel that separate it from modern digital cameras--the f5 and f100 look like a digital slr with the screen missing. The F4 is typically priced between the f100 and f5, but you can find a deal, I recently bought a nearly flawless one off ebay for $270.


----------



## AndrewG (May 18, 2008)

If you can live without autofocus and all the other auto stuff I'd go for (and use) either a Nikon F3HP or FE2. Both are aperture priority auto but with full manual as well. They are brick-solid yet don't weigh nearly as much as the cripplingly heavy F100 (which I ditched because of the weight of the thing!)


----------



## myopia (May 24, 2008)

F5, hands down

or like someone said earlier, mamiya 7ii


----------



## compur (May 25, 2008)

For 35mm I like Nikons too.  But, I shy away from a lot of technology and
features.  I would never use most of those features anyway.  AF is the
most "high tech" feature I use and that's just because my eyes aren't what
they used to be.  

I find I take better pictures (for my taste) if I have to think about each shot
anyway.


----------



## Helen B (May 25, 2008)

Lots of good suggestions already. The mechanical Nikons haven't been mentioned yet - the F2AS and the FM3 are both very fine cameras, one pre-AI and one AI. 

The Mamiya 7 II is a very fine camera as well, but it isn't an SLR of course. I don't know whether or not the people who are recommending it have one or not, but it is severely limited with lenses longer than the standard 80. That suits me because the 65 is my standard lens for it, and the 150 is usable as a slightly longer than normal lens (equivalent to about a 90 mm on 35 mm), but forget anything longer. The 43 mm is a wonderful lens, and worth getting the camera for. It is in the same league as the 38 mm Biogon on the Hasselblad SWC as far as I'm concerned.

Best,
Helen


----------



## myopia (May 25, 2008)

yeah, the mamiya is not an SLR... and i dont own one... but i have shot 5 rolls in one- and i am sure it's the best camera ever made (imo)

the nikon F5, on the other hand, is a camera that i do own. 
it is a 10, although still not my "style" of camera.
if stuck between canon + nikon, i would take into account any lenses you already own, price, and i would also go into a store and inspect each one.


----------



## Mike_E (May 25, 2008)

If you _*Really*_ like film, get a Rolleiflex TLR.  It might just be a life changing experience for you.








no, really!


----------



## usayit (May 25, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> If you _*Really*_ like film, get a Rolleiflex TLR.  It might just be a life changing experience for you.



Not the first time I've heard this..... I've been trying to get one for years now.  Just not lucky enough or they are holding their prices.

I do agree though.. If you love film, you'll find a lot of enjoyment in something larger than 35mm.  Today's market makes it easy and affordable.  My choice was the Pentax 645.

Of the ones listed, I say go with the Canon 1v.  I have the 1vHS and absolutely love it... fast.. good meter.  Unfortunately, it is expensive (as you have discovered).  If you are already invested in nice glass for that Canon of yours, another higher end canon is your best bet.


----------



## frXnz kafka (May 25, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Have a look at the ELAN series.  The newest one being the ELAN 7n.  It's a nice step up from the Rebel without being too expensive.  The EOS 3 is a step up from there...and some say the best 'non 1 series' body that Canon ever made.  The 1 series bodies are great...and there are several to choose from.


How does the ELAN series compare to the Rebel or 1 series in size? Is it the same as Canon's DSLR range, with Rebel > XXD > 5D > 1D, where the ELAN series would be about the same as the 30D/40D bodies? Or is it smaller than that?


----------



## usayit (May 25, 2008)

The Elan 7 is a tiny bit larger than the Rebel and the 1v (without grip) is about the size of a 5D.  The 1vHS (includes high speed grip) is about the size of a 1D markII.  I'd say the the Elan 7 is about at par with the 30D and 40D in terms of quality but slightly smaller in size.  The EOS 3 (wonderful camera) is about the size of the 30D and 40D.

...

Don't forget about the older but well received Canon A2E.  If you see yourself owning a 1 series DSLR in the future, I highly recommend the 1v.  The basic control layout is identical which means switching between letsay a 1DmII and 1vHS doesn't require a mental switch in operation.

By the time DSLRs hit the market, Canon had invested soooo much technology and R&D into their film cameras that you really can't make a bad decision.  I'd just think in terms of how much you can afford.


----------



## Early (May 26, 2008)

I had a Rolleiflex.  Too many moves for me.


----------



## airgunr (May 26, 2008)

F5, without a doubt.  Built like a tank and will last for years.

GREAT camera!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 26, 2008)

A Canon EOS 2A? They're wonderfully intuitive and classy. Dependable too.


----------



## AndrewG (May 30, 2008)

Nikon F3HP; the best manual SLR Nikon ever made and in production for nearly 20 years-and all it uses is one tiny 3V lithium battery which will give you at least a year of use. It has just one 'auto' function-aperture priority.
For a true, fully manual and professional quality camera with no LCD displays or 'custom functions', no plastic, light weight and bomb-proof, all metal build the Nikon FM2N is unbeatable.


----------



## dslrchat (May 30, 2008)

lol this looks like a Canon vs Nikon thread.

I would recommend the Canon because t seems you already have a lens or 2.


----------



## AmFotog (Jun 20, 2008)

hasselblad 503cw, i had to save up quite some time for mine though


----------



## AndrewG (Jun 22, 2008)

A great Rolleiflex alternative is one of the Mamiya TLR's; either the C220 which I used for a few years, or the more spohisticated C330 Professional. The compact Yashicamat TLR is also a fine camera. Just make certain the bellows are light-tight (on the Mamiya) with no pinholes. The 124G is the model to go for.
The first time I saw that big, crisp 3-D image on the Mamiya's screen was a revelation-it takes a while to get used to seeing everything in reverse though.


----------

